# Electric lift stuck in up position



## jonwar (Jan 1, 2021)

I have a John Deere D140 with an electric lift that won't come down. The switch and battery are both good. The piston works fine if the blower is detached. It also works if the blower is detached and I stand on one of the arms. Goes up and down no problem. I also tried it with the blower attached and lifting up on the left side of the blower. This took a little weight off and it worked then too. When trying to put it down it makes the same clicking sound as it does when the piston is bottomed out or fully up. Any ideas ? I'm out of them.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have no experience with those.

We primarily deal with small walk behind machines over here. Hopefully someone will be around that knows your issue, but you should also check our sister site where they deal with tractors.









My Tractor Forum


A family friendly forum community dedicated to all Tractor owners and enthusiasts. Come join the discussion about specifications, modifications, troubleshooting, maintenance, and more!




www.mytractorforum.com


----------

